# Does anyone know about divorce in Texas?



## rogue25 (May 14, 2011)

I recently found out that my husband has been cheating on me. I left him and took only the things that where mine before we were married. I do not want anything purchased together for they would only be reminders of the pain that has been done. I just want a divorce and do not want to be the one who pays for it! Now I have copies on my phone of the emails sent to and from the girl he has been seeing so I have proof. If I file for divorce will he be the one who has to pay since I have proof? Or should I let him file first? I'm not sure how it works anyone have any suggestions/advice?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ManDup (Apr 22, 2011)

You can talk to a lawyer very cheaply, usually only a couple hundred bucks, and they will get you started. The laws here are pretty fair. Overall, I wouldn't spend more than about 1500 for an agreed divorce. But if you get into a fight with him, the sky's the limit. If you have any joint assets (cash, savings, etc. during the marriage) you can use that to pay for the divorce.


----------

